# 66 tempest 4 door vs 2 door parts interchangeability



## chiodo20 (Jul 1, 2016)

I recently purchased a 1966 tempest custom 326 4 door and was wondering if every part on a 4 door can be interchanged with a 2 door model.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*Front end sheet metal, Windshield, Dash & Chassis are the main parts that WILL/CAN bolt up/swap on. 
The Front Bench seat should also be able to be used but not the rear. 
Suspension components will be the same short of spring rates.
Floor pan, Roof, Doors, Back Glass, 1/4's, Deck lid, Tail Panel will not.*


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

-The frame will be the same between 2door and 4 door. If its solid, def worth parting the car down to the frame, then selling the loose frame. The frame will fit '64-67 Pontiac or Buick Abody, but if really picky about fine details, it would be a best direct swap for a '65 or '66 Pontiac or Buick A-body. 
-Really nice 4door hardtop OR 4 door sedan interior door panels will sell to fellows improving the interiors of their 4 doors.
-On the floor pan, the front section, if really nice can be airchiselled out, cleaned up, and used in a rusty 2 door. Same with rear pass area. it's mainly near the center post area, that it's different.
-Front section out of a clean rustfree roof skin will sell for a rust repair. 
-Four door bench seat will have a fixed back and won't work in a 2 door. I usually save the four door benches for a while for cutting up for certain seat frame pieces to repair same body style 2 door bench seats. If fairly nice 4 door bench seat, the early ElCamino crowd may be a buyer. Most of all of my early front bench seats have always gone to the Chebbie crowd.
-Rear tail panel, if really solid and straight is worth cutting out, will interchange with '66 Tempest and LeMans. have actually sold a two really clean Tempest/LeMans tail panels to GTO restorers who metal worked the GTO taillight openings into them. 

Best to you with the disassembly.


----------

